# Apenas nuvens



## Angelstorm (24 Set 2006 às 11:58)

Fotos tiradas durante o dia de ontem.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 12:08)

Boas fotos


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 12:14)

Sem dúvida, belas fotos


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Set 2006 às 17:37)

Sim senhor excelentes fotos, tudo o que é simples é bonito e inspirador.


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2006 às 19:23)

Boa!
Mais uma fotos para o nosso Atlas


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2006 às 20:59)

Gosto especialmente da ultima dá para ver salvo erro uma forte chuvada na serra!  Parabéns


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Set 2006 às 23:37)

miguel disse:


> Gosto especialmente da ultima dá para ver salvo erro uma forte chuvada na serra!  Parabéns



Sim, é a Serra de Aire


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 10:43)

Fotos tiradas dia 22 à noite, antes de vir a trovoada sobre o Porto, vista do Monte da Virgem








Sábado Manhã antes de chover torrencialmente 








Uma instabilidade que a quase que tocava no chão 




em apena 5 minutos a circunvalação já estava a meter água


----------



## Tiago Moreno (25 Set 2006 às 12:54)

Aqui ficam algumas tiradas nos dias 22 e 23 de Setembro:

22SET2006






















23SET2006


























Todas tiradas ao final da tarde. só consigo pegar na maquina depois do trabalho


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Set 2006 às 23:57)

Sim senhor! A malta perdeu o medo de postar fotos e pimba, estamos cada vez com o forum mais embelezado!


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Set 2006 às 09:26)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim senhor! A malta perdeu o medo de postar fotos e pimba, estamos cada vez com o forum mais embelezado!



vou fazer uma selecção das minhas e vou postar um dia destes


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 19:12)

Esta tarde, já quase ao por do sol, podia ver-se uma nuvem do tipo "sun dog", mas não consegui tirar qualquer foto. No entanto, fica aqui a foto de uma nuvem semelhante, esta tirada em Agosto.


----------



## Luis França (30 Set 2006 às 01:43)

Entre o Magoito e as Azenhas do Mar caíu uma tempestade das grandes, à moda antiga (tiradas em 6 de Setembro de 2004).


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 02:41)

Dan essa foto com sundog está muito boa, ´tenho a ideia de que essas nuvens tb não são muito fáceis de encontrar, pois não? Eu só vi uma vez aqui em Elvas, mas não tinha máquina há mão! 






Bela tempestade, eu não sou muito apreciador de mar (sou do alentejo profundo!  ), mas realmentre até deu para sentir o cheiro do mar nesses dias tempestuosos. 
De todas ficaria com a primeira, tem tudo. Luz, contraste e um bom enquadramente, só é pena ter aparecido aquela ponta de rocha. Utilizás-te algum filtro?


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 10:46)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Dan essa foto com sundog está muito boa, ´tenho a ideia de que essas nuvens tb não são muito fáceis de encontrar, pois não? Eu só vi uma vez aqui em Elvas, mas não tinha máquina há mão!



Este fenómeno não costuma durar muito tempo, talvez por isso é de difícil observação. No entanto, este ano já vi esse tipo de nuvens umas 3 ou 4 vezes, sempre por aqui perto.


----------



## Luis França (30 Set 2006 às 13:09)

Na foto a PB não foi utilizado nenhum filtro - foi tirada em manual com o contraste no máximo e 1/3 de diafragma a menos. A rocha que está vísivel é a ponta da arriba que serve de escala. E se repararem bem eram 2 tempestades que se juntaram naquele local (uma por mar e a outra por terra). Um portento!
Em relação aos "sundogs", eles aparecem quando o Sol está numa certa inclinação e tem que haver cirrus de grande altitude, senão não se vê nada (deriva da refracção nos cristais de gelo das nuvens superiores em altitude); existe uma boa explicação gráfica neste link - http://www.rfleet.clara.net/gbh/sundog20.html


----------

